# 2011 2.5 - C2 or UMTune?



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

UM seems to give better results, but is a bit more expensive. Anyone have either one or care to provide a bit more info to help make a decision?

Thanks.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Dangerous question, as there are fanboys and haters on both sides. Im sure Fred will chime in against C2 but there are plenty of supporters for both companies. It's really apples to apples.
I went for what's closest. :thumbup:


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Dangerous question, as there are fanboys and haters on both sides. Im sure Fred will chime in against C2 but there are plenty of supporters for both companies. It's really apples to apples.
> *I went for what's closest.* :thumbup:


What's in bold - I personally don't have either at the moment (Have APR from ~4 years ago) but I'd suggest sticking to something local. 

From what I've read in various threads, both are good. Being local is an added benefit to get quick upgrades or enhancements should they come about, and they can help out if your car takes a dump.

And you don't risk breaking a rain tray trying to yank out your ECU to mail it


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Zaytri said:


> What's in bold - I personally don't have either at the moment (Have APR from ~4 years ago) but I'd suggest sticking to something local.
> 
> From what I've read in various threads, both are good. Being local is an added benefit to get quick upgrades or enhancements should they come about, and they can help out if your car takes a dump.
> 
> And you don't risk breaking a rain tray trying to yank out your ECU to mail it


2011 Jetta's don't have the problems of rain trays. Our's are literally directly next to the battery.

:thumbup:


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Yep...easy access. I guess it comes down to price too, but UM advertises greater gains...

Hmm..


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just be sure that whoever you select, you insure the **** outta the shipment. $1,000 is always the recommended minimum.


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Does C2 support the 2011 2.5? I thought they only went up to 2008 on the 2.5's due to change to MAF-less?

Anywho, I just went with UM on Thursday and couldn't be happier.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Not gonna throw hate nor love.. just 1 comment:
Does c2 even have 09 sw ready?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Think I read somewhere that the 09 files are being finalized and readied for the market.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

itskohler said:


> Think I read somewhere that the 09 files are being finalized and readied for the market.


correct. they flashed some 2 weeks ago


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet, I was actually right about something I saw posted here. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> correct. they flashed some 2 weeks ago


great. HONESTLY, i cant wait to see how it compares to the already available sw.

and by that i mean: if C2's is better than the rest, then great cause it will push for further development.

if it isnt up to par, then that means that C2 and the new dyno will have work to do, which will translate into more dev as well. 

more products= more competition.

Godd for the business and the industry.

No hate given, yet.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Yet... :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there shouldn't be any reason for hate.

-both companies value the 2.5L market
-both companies have MANY options for the 2.5L market
-both companies continue to work hard for the 2.5L market
-both companies make GOOD products for the 2.5L market
-both companies have valuable info and people working for the 2.5L market.
-both companies are trying to be easialy availible for dealers and flashes.

:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Yet... :laugh:


key word.


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Dangerous question like someone stayed. But I agree with what NLS posted. 
Your chocie, go with something local imo.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a 2012 MKVI Jetta 2.5L.

I just called UM and they are checking on compatibility. 

Will let you know if they support -officially- or not. I gave them my ECU ID.


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> I have a 2012 MKVI Jetta 2.5L.
> 
> I just called UM and they are checking on compatibility.
> 
> Will let you know if they support -officially- or not. I gave them my ECU ID.


Can't wait to hear the answer to this one. I've e-mailed both tuners and have yet to hear back as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Whom did you email at united motorsports?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Whom did you email at united motorsports?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


[email protected]


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I shot them an email too, but Shawn said they are EXTREMELY busy right now and to just be patient. :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I emailed UM and Jeff Atwood gave me a response. There is a 2010+ tune avaibale for UM but you have to send them your ecu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

First off, we would love to get our hands on your ECU! We finalized and sent out a beta 2011 tune yesterday and can't wait to hear from the new owner. That being said, we would need you to send in your ECU since there are MULTIPLE ECU's that VW makes per year (long gone are the days of the Mk3 when ALL ECU numbers were the same :banghead: ) 

If you have any questions whatsoever, don't hesitate to email me ([email protected]) or give me a call (502-895-3660). I can answer whatever questions you have :thumbup: 


OK, now let's have some fun.... :laugh: 



Brazenass said:


> Does C2 support the 2011 2.5? I thought they only went up to 2008 on the 2.5's due to change to MAF-less?


 We certainly do support 2011 2.5! All we needed was an ECU (hard to come by around here for some reason) to do testing... 



thygreyt said:


> Not gonna throw hate nor love.. just 1 comment:
> Does c2 even have 09 sw ready?















itskohler said:


> Think I read somewhere that the 09 files are being finalized and readied for the market.


 You, sir, are correct.... :thumbup: 




nothing-leaves-stock said:


> correct. they flashed some 2 weeks ago


 Hey Josh  




thygreyt said:


> great. HONESTLY, i cant wait to see how it compares to the already available sw.
> 
> and by that i mean: if C2's is better than the rest, then great cause it will push for further development.
> 
> ...


 Don't you worry :wave: 




ttracing83 said:


> Can't wait to hear the answer to this one. I've e-mailed both tuners and have yet to hear back as well.


 Every last email goes through me (unless they are addressed to Chris lol) so I doubt I missed it BUT if I did, shoot it back to me at [email protected] because I'd love to answer any questions you have :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hahaha, I hate that guy in Storage Wars.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Hahaha, I hate that guy in Storage Wars.


 me too :laugh:


----------

